# Harry Potter spells!



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

So I'm teaching Soro a few new tricks.... Well, technically they're commands he knows already, but in the spirit of October and Halloween I'm attaching different cues to them. This will only make sense if you've read Harry Potter 

Expelliarmus - he drops whatever is in his mouth

Wingardium leviosa - he stand/jumps up (previous cue: Up!)

Petrificus totalus - he stays still (previous cue: (balancing a treat on his nose, he stands stock still))

Accio (item) - he brings me the item (previous cue: Bring ____)

Confundo - spins left and right (previous cue: spin)

Avada Kadavra - he 'dies' (previous cue: Bang!)

So far Wingardium leviosa and Expelliarmus are down pat. I'm going to see if I can get the other ones before the 31st.


----------



## MafiaPrincess (Jul 1, 2009)

Haha that's awesome! I think you should keep your new commands for daily use 

I knew someone and have heard of others who used a car theme for normal commands.. Yours is even more awesome though.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

LOVE the idea, that's so cute


----------



## xxxxdogdragoness (Jul 22, 2010)

lil_fuzzy said:


> LOVE the idea, that's so cute


I agree, I love HP, Im sad i didn't think of it first  keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## Tofu_pup (Dec 8, 2008)

Can I just say that I'm glad to be in the company of my fellow dorks?!


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

I like this!  I think it is a brilliant idea!


----------



## Morrwyn (Aug 13, 2009)

I LOVE you! Too bad Puck is passed out for the night. Tomorrow though....mwhahaha!


----------



## JessCowgirl88 (Mar 15, 2011)

that... that is just awsome! thats a really nifty idea and i hope it works out!!! i love HP as well and i have to agree keep us updated on progress!!


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Superb idea! Are planning to dress him up a little also? Perhaps a nice Gryffindor scarf?


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Can we get videos when you have more trained ?


----------



## a7dk (Mar 30, 2011)

Videos please! And he could maybe wear a sorting hat with his Gryffindor scarf for Halloween!


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I think this is a super cute idea.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys! 
We're working on it, but things are coming along quite nicely...[video]http://s851.photobucket.com/albums/ab77/Canyx/?action=view&current=Wizardry.mp4[/video]


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

The part where you kept reminding him "you're dead!" was so funny! good work, you've got a great dog there!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Lindbert said:


> The part where you kept reminding him "you're dead!" was so funny! good work, you've got a great dog there!


Thanks 
That's what I love about Soro... He can do a trick absolutely spot on 10 out of 10 times... But as soon as I pull out my camera, or show off to a bunch of friends, he becomes a total goofball. What can I say, he likes to embarrass me!


----------



## Lindbert (Dec 12, 2010)

He looks really good to me! Much better than how my idiots would and do act on camera!


----------



## Greater Swiss (Jun 7, 2011)

HAHA! Love it!!!


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

I think it is coming along really nicely! Soro is even cuter than I imagined!


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

That is so terrific! When you get them a little better, they belong on Youtube,... and then David Letterman!!!


----------

